# My new favorite



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

My new scorpion from bill hays is a complete work of art. The weight gives it a nice feel and balance.pinky hole and finger groves form it to your hand so nice.equiped with universal forks, predator pro clips and a night stalker attachment. It feels and look like it could survive grenade blast it's surely my new favorite. Happy hunting


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I could see that being a favorite. I liked it from when you first posted it. If you ever get tired of it I can give her a nice home and a promise of giving her regular daily exercise .


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

treefork said:


> I could see that being a favorite. I liked it from when you first posted it. If you ever get tired of it I can give her a nice home and a promise of giving her regular daily exercise .


Lop aren't u left handed


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > I could see that being a favorite. I liked it from when you first posted it. If you ever get tired of it I can give her a nice home and a promise of giving her regular daily exercise .
> ...


I'm right handed, hold the sling in my left hand.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

treefork said:


> Oneproudmeximan said:
> 
> 
> > treefork said:
> ...


I'm right hand but I hold my slingshot in my right hand left eyes dominant I'm subscribed to your channel on YouTube your a sniper. If u ever want to get rid of that ambidextrous target hunter you let me know cheers


----------



## blackburn (Apr 29, 2014)

Looks amazing that mate. How much that set u back?


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Blackburn said:


> Looks amazing that mate. How much that set u back?


 PM me


----------



## Xiaocai Shingshot (Feb 21, 2014)

How can I buy the
This catapult


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Xiaocai Shingshot said:


> How can I buy the
> This catapult


Contact pocketpredator. Com


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Yep, that's a keeper. I've gotta say, Bill Hayes knows a thing or two about slingshots.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Yeah maybe just a thing or two.. Lol, guy is a slingshot genius, hope to own one of his pieces someday


----------



## justin9900 (Mar 4, 2014)

that looks awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

nice, personally don't like the style of the shooter but know it a quality piece of kit 

-Epic


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

HP Slingshots said:


> nice, personally don't like the style of the shooter but know it a quality piece of kit
> 
> -Epic


the best part I love about this slingshot is that I never miss


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

Superb one!!!


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

How much can get one for?


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

TheNewSlingshotGuy said:


> How much can get one for?


Pm me


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Glad to hear you are enjoying your new slingshot. I'm glad Bill takes out all of the misses for you, I would wager a bet the shooter behind it is also very accurate.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Tag said:


> Glad to hear you are enjoying your new slingshot. I'm glad Bill takes out all of the misses for you, I would wager a bet the shooter behind it is also very accurate.


 And you would win that wager cheers


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well my friend..enjoy..you have a super fine shooter there..~AKAOldmiser


----------

